# Campusspeicher.de - Alternative zu all-inkl.com?



## Rayne (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative für all-inkl.com, da ich meine aktuelle Website nun mit einem CMS betreiben möchte (WebsiteBaker) und mein Tarif bei all-inkl kein php oder MySQL unterstützt.

Bei http://www.campusspeicher.de gibt es bereits einen Tarif für 1,11 Euro ohne Einrichtungsgebühr mit den notwendigen Eigenschaften.

Kennt jemand diesen Anbieter? Ist er zuverlässig und schnell? Muss ich evnetuelle Abstriche mache zu meinem bisherigen Tarif bei all-inkl (all-inkl Start)?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Rayne (13. Oktober 2008)

Keine Erfahrungen?


----------

